# Deputy Sheriff Eric Stein



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Eric Stein

*Keokuk County Sheriff's Office
Iowa*
End of Watch: Monday, April 4, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, April 4, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Eric Stein was shot and killed as he, the county sheriff, and another deputy attempted to question a man regarding an incident that had occurred the previous night.

The three officers had gone to the man's rural home shortly before noon when they were fired upon. Deputy Stein was struck by the shots and fatally wounded. The sheriff and other deputy took cover and called for assistance.

The subject remained barricaded in his home for about three hours before coming outside with a firearm. He was killed by an Iowa State Patrol tactical unit.

Deputy Stein had served with the Keokuk County Sheriff's Office for 11 years. He is survived by his 9-year-old daughter, sister, and father.

Agency Contact Information
Keokuk County Sheriff's Office
204 South Stone
Sigourney, IA 52591

Phone: (641) 622-2727

_*Please contact the Keokuk County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Stein


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Deputy


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Stein


----------

